# Erwachsenengilde sucht ab 25 J. [Rexxar]



## Ginahh (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

Für unserere Hordengilde auf dem Server Rexxar suchen wir noch Verstärkung.


*Was bieten wir dir: *


Eine kleine familiäre Gilde.

Die Möglichkeit einen Horden und einen Allianzchar zu spielen. (Unsere Allianzgilde La vita é Bella befindet sich auch auf Rexxar)

Wir gehen auch in Instanzen und auf Raids, aber alles ganz gemütlich und ohne Stress. (Keine Raidgilde! )

Wir helfen uns untereinander bei Quests oder in Instanzen

Bei Interesse kannst Du an Events zusammen mit La vita é Bella teilnehmen
 
*Was erwarten wir von Dir: *


ein Alter von mind. 25 Jahren

jedemenge gute Laune und Teamgeist

Spass an Events und Funruns

Mitarbeit in der Gilde (einbringen von Ideen, regelmässige Besuche auf der HP, keine Mitläufer

TS kompatibel (Du kannst TS nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt? *

Dann Bewirb Dich auf unserer Homepage: 


La vita bella - die WoW - Allianz - Gilde auf Rexxar [EU] 

Wir freuen uns auf Dich 


Nellas


----------



## Ginahh (28. April 2009)

/schönen Tag Euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (29. April 2009)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (6. Mai 2009)

/schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (11. Mai 2009)

/hochschubs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Guten Morgen


----------



## Ginahh (18. Mai 2009)

/ schubs. Darf ich wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss Ginahh


----------



## Ginahh (29. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Ginahh (5. Juni 2009)

/Schubs


----------



## Ginahh (16. Juni 2009)

/schubs   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (24. Juni 2009)

/shubs


----------



## Cläusche (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ginah,

ich habe nach dem Lesen deines Postings Lust, euch und eure Gilde kennenzulernen.

Falls wir zusammenkommen, werde ich (49) den Altersdurchschnitt wohl etwas nach oben verschieben

Meinen Char (Waller, Allianz, Ulduar) kannst du bei Interesse unter folgenden Link betrachten

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ar&n=Waller

Ich spiele seit etwa 6 Monaten WOW.

Bislang habe ich mich fast ausschliesslich mit questen befasst. Da ich jetzt Lvl 80 erreicht habe, möchte ich nun mit den Inis beginnen.

Wenn du mir ingame eine Nachricht zukommen lassen würdest, können wir uns ja mal treffen.

Waidmanns Heil, Waller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (26. Juni 2009)

Lieber Waller,


vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an unserwer Gilde. Wie ich aus Deinem Post entnommen habe befindest Du dich auf dem Server Ulduar. Wir jedoch auf Rexxar. Vielleicht magst Du aber wechseln. Dann kannst Du gerne auch einen Probechar erstellen, zum gegenseitigen beschnuppern, bevor du dich entgültig entscheidest.

Du kannst Dich Ingame an GGironfist, Mellowin, Nellas oder Samtweich wenden.

Auch kannst Du uns gerne im TS besuchen und wir reden ein wenig. Die TS Daten werden Dir gerne auf Anfrage über unsere HP mitgeteilt.

Besuch uns doch mal auf : www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de


Ich bin allerdings bis Dienstag nicht on, der Rest freut sich aber immer über Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


LG Nellas


----------



## Ginahh (6. Juli 2009)

/schubs


----------



## m-juxus (10. Juli 2009)

la vita forever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schortyy


----------



## Ginahh (21. Juli 2009)

schubs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die echte Samtweich (3. August 2009)

/schubbbbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (17. August 2009)

/schubs


----------



## m-juxus (19. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Ginahh (15. Oktober 2009)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (20. Oktober 2009)

Ginahh schrieb:


> /schubs


----------



## Ginahh (1. November 2009)

/schubs wir suchen immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ginahh (24. November 2009)

/schubs wir suchen noch neue Mitglieder ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (2. Dezember 2009)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (23. April 2010)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (29. April 2010)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (7. Mai 2010)

/schubs


----------

